# Nesting in the bathroom sink!



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi folks, 

Jax has had her egg-free break for all of about 3 weeks since the last clutch, but over the last week has been 'flirting' with me again, following me everywhere, and calling loudly....so it's that nesting time again! 

She normally nests in the top section of a suspended mesh fabric hanger (the type used to store kids soft toys etc.) as it looks like a comfortable nesting area with an entrance hole and everything, but she has also been known to nest in other storage containers within the same area...whichever takes her fancy really!

This time, however, she has been spending a lot of time in the bathroom sink of all places!! I placed a towel in the sink for her a couple of days ago and she has taken up residence there. Needless to say, this sink is now out of bounds for the next few weeks. No eggs yet, but I expect she will lay within the next couple of days.

I have a photo of her in her 'wash basin nest' that I am going to enter into this week's round of the photo competition as soon as we get the word from Jiggs tomorrow. 

Has anyone elses pet pigeon ever made a nest in an odd place, or is this the norm?  

Lindi


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Mine will nest where ever i put them lol but i just use nest boxes all tho i have read stories of pigeons nesting in a Car,Basket ect... but the most intresting is probably in a Shoe  hopefully that shoe did not have a smell lol.

And for your pigeon nesting in a sink well thats another story indeed lol well when a pigeon mother wants to lay she will do it wherever she wants to including your sink lol.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Update.....It's official! My bathroom sink is definately a nest. It now contains a freshly laid egg. I knew it wouldn't be long till she laid (the poops just now say it all  )

Lindi


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

These pigeons always think they own the place 

John


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

John_D said:


> These pigeons always think they own the place
> 
> John



John, what do you mean by "think". They DO own the place and they are kind anough to let us share their space. 

Reti


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

What a funny girl  she found a good spot to make a nest!
I hope you have more than that one bathroom hehe


----------

